# dovecot/postfix (user unknown)



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

Hi,
ich hab mit ispconfig 3 Domain und mail eingerichtet eine Catchallin der mail.log hab ich das gefunden! weil der empfang von mails nicht geht


```
Dec 29 10:40:36 server1 postfix/pipe[11763]: 88D833D6D38: to=<info@xxx.com>, orig_to=<test@xxx.com>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.02, delays=0.01/0/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown) Dec 29 10:40:36 server1 postfix/cleanup[11756]: 8D5543D7442: message-id=<20121229094036.8D5543D7442@server1.xxx.com> Dec 29 10:40:36 server1 postfix/qmgr[10417]: 8D5543D7442: from=<>, size=5427, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Dec 29 10:40:36 server1 postfix/bounce[11765]: 88D833D6D38: sender non-delivery notification: 8D5543D7442 Dec 29 10:40:36 server1 postfix/qmgr[10417]: 88D833D6D38: removed
```
kann mir einer sagen wo das Problem liegt? hab schon eine menge gefunden aber nichts
hat was gebracht....

wenn ihr noch was braucht bitte sagen

hoffe es kann mir einer helfen

 hab ich ein haufen mails im root liegen



```
Out: 220 server1.xxx.com ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
 In:  EHLO localhost
 Out: 250-server1.xxx.com
 Out: 250-PIPELINING
 Out: 250-SIZE 18446744073708503040
 Out: 250-VRFY
 Out: 250-ETRN
 Out: 250-STARTTLS
 Out: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
 Out: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN
 Out: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
 Out: 250-8BITMIME
 Out: 250 DSN
 In:  MAIL FROM:<root@server1.xxx.com> BODY=7BIT
 Out: 452 4.3.1 Insufficient system storage
 In:  RCPT TO:<root@server1.xxx.com> ORCPT=rfc822;root
 Out: 503 5.5.1 Error: need MAIL command
 In:  DATA
 Out: 503 5.5.1 Error: need RCPT command
 In:  RSET
 Out: 250 2.0.0 Ok
 In:  QUIT
 Out: 221 2.0.0 Bye
```
Prüfung....

~df
	
	



```
Dateisystem          1KâBlÃ¶cke   Benutzt VerfÃ¼gbar Ben% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/sda1             79177624   2014020  73141588   3% /
tmpfs                  1030540         0   1030540   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   1025696       120   1025576   1% /dev
tmpfs                  1030540         0   1030540   0% /dev/shm
```
 ~df -h
	
	



```
Dateisystem           Size  Used Avail Use% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/sda1              76G  2,0G   70G   3% /
tmpfs                1007M     0 1007M   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                 1002M  120K 1002M   1% /dev
tmpfs                1007M     0 1007M   0% /dev/shm
```
~free -m
	
	



```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          2012       1202        810          0        101        561
-/+ buffers/cache:        539       1473
Swap:         3361          0       3361
```
~postconf -n
	
	



```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
inet_interfaces = all
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 51200000
message_size_limit = 51200000
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
mydestination = server1.1a-cams.com, localhost, localhost.localdomain
myhostname = server1.1a-cams.com
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
myorigin = /etc/mailname
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
owner_request_special = no
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
relayhost =
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_use_tls = yes
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_transport = dovecot
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```
ist doch genug platz ich verstehe das nicht!


meine main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server1.1a-cams.com
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.1a-cams.com, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 51200000
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 51200000
```


----------



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2012)

Was steht in /etc/mailname ?


----------



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

hallo

Danke für die Antwort

das steht nur der servername

server1.xxxx.com

mehr nicht


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2012)

Das ist ok, wenn dort die domain der nicht funktionerenden emailadresse gestanden hätte, dann wäre das die Ursache gewesen.

Geht der Empfang denn für eine normale mailbox, ein catchall ist immer eine schlechte Lösung um allgemeine Postfix Probleme zu diagnostizieren.


----------



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

Ja der Senden geht ohne Probleme

kann nur nichts Empfangen kommt gleich zurück


```
This is the mail system at host server1.xxx.com.

I'm sorry to have to  inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more  recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail  to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You  can
delete your own text from the attached returned  message.

                   The mail system

<[EMAIL="werbmaster@1a-cams.com"]werbmaster@xxx.com[/EMAIL]> (expanded  from <[EMAIL="webmaster@1a-cams.com"]webmaster@xxx.com[/EMAIL]>):  user unknown
```


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2012)

Ok, ist die mailbox wirklich aktiv? Also ist die Checkbox bei "aktiviere empfang" in den mailbox einstellungen ist gesetzt und bei der email domain ist die checkbox bei "Aktiv" auch gesetzt?

Erhältst Du irgendwelche Fehler im mail.log wenn Du postfix neu startest?

Nach welche Anleitung hast Du den Server installiert und war der Server vorher leer oder war ein anderes controlpanel installiert oder bereits ein mailserver konfiguriert?

Wenn das obige ok ist, dann gehe wie folgt vor:

Logge Dich in webmail mit genau dieser adresse ein und sende eine email an dich selbst, also die emailadresse mit der Du in webmail eingeloggt bist. Dann warte eine Minute, wenn die emil nicht angekommen ist poste alle Zeilen aus dem mail.log (/var/log/mail.log die bei der einloggen und versende Aktion neu hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, ist die mailbox wirklich aktiv? Also ist die Checkbox bei "aktiviere empfang" in den mailbox einstellungen ist gesetzt und bei der email domain ist die checkbox bei "Aktiv" auch gesetzt?


Ja, Ist bei allen Aktiv


Zitat von Till:


> Erhältst Du irgendwelche Fehler im mail.log wenn Du postfix neu startest?


einen Fehler bei ein Neustart erhalte ich nicht...
nur das ist mir aufgefallen

```
Dec 29 11:25:42 server1 amavis[1823]: Net::Server: Group Not Defined.  Defaulting to EGID '114 114' 
Dec 29 11:25:42 server1 amavis[1823]: Net::Server: User Not Defined. Defaulting to EUID '109'
```
das ist die Fehlermeldung beim Empfang
(user unknown)!?

```
Dec 29 18:31:31 server1 postfix/pipe[2577]: 3E5713D74AC: to=<webmaster@xxx.com>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.2, delays=0.01/0.01/0/0.18, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown)
 Dec 29 18:31:31 server1 postfix/cleanup[2567]: 6E6873D74AD: message-id=<20121229173131.6E6873D74AD@server1.xxx.com> 
Dec 29 18:31:31 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 6E6873D74AD: from=<>, size=5389, nrcpt=1 (queue active) 
Dec 29 18:31:31 server1 postfix/bounce[2579]: 3E5713D74AC: sender non-delivery notification: 6E6873D74AD 
Dec 29 18:31:31 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 3E5713D74AC: removed
```



Zitat von Till:


> Nach welche Anleitung hast Du den Server installiert und war der Server vorher leer oder war ein anderes controlpanel installiert oder bereits ein mailserver konfiguriert?


Nach dieser Anleitung
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]


Zitat von Till:


> Wenn das obige ok ist, dann gehe wie folgt vor:
> 
> Logge Dich in webmail mit genau dieser adresse ein und sende eine email an dich selbst, also die emailadresse mit der Du in webmail eingeloggt bist. Dann warte eine Minute, wenn die emil nicht angekommen ist poste alle Zeilen aus dem mail.log (/var/log/mail.log die bei der einloggen und versende Aktion neu hinzugekommen sind.


Werde ich mal machen


----------



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

So hab ich jetzt gemacht


```
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/smtpd[4564]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1] Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/smtpd[4564]: 3A28C3D7564: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/cleanup[4558]: 3A28C3D7564: message-id=<4ebb846f538d0eea64f46b27efc90fc0.squirrel@server1.xxxx.com> 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 3A28C3D7564: from=<mail1acams@server1.xx.com>, size=1203, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/smtpd[4564]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1] 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 amavis[2036]: (02036-03) Passed CLEAN, LOCAL [127.0.0.1] [94.135.141.166] <mail1acams@server1.xxx.com> -> <info@xxx.com>, Message-ID: <4ebb846f538d0eea64f46b27efc90fc0.squirrel@server1.xxx.com>, mail_id: 6CJmBggr7NGm, Hits: -1, size: 750, queued_as: 3A28C3D7564, 472 ms 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/smtp[4559]: 9FF9F3D755E: to=<info@xxx.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.61, delays=0.13/0/0/0.47, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02036-03, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 3A28C3D7564) 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 9FF9F3D755E: removed Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/pipe[4565]: 3A28C3D7564: to=<werbmaster@xxx.com>, orig_to=<info@xxx.com>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.03, delays=0.01/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown) 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/cleanup[4558]: 406283D7568: message-id=<20121229182820.406283D7568@server1.xxx.com> 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/bounce[4567]: 3A28C3D7564: sender non-delivery notification: 406283D7568 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 406283D7568: from=<>, size=3127, nrcpt=1 (queue active) 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 3A28C3D7564: removed 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/local[4569]: 406283D7568: to=<mail1acams@server1.1a-cams.com>, relay=local, delay=0.01, delays=0/0/0/0, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "mailusername") 
Dec 29 19:28:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[2303]: 406283D7568: removed
```

wo ich mich bei webmail eingelogt habe kann diese Fehlermeldung

```
[B][COLOR=#cc0000]ERROR: Bad or malformed request.[/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#cc0000]
Query: FETCH 0 (FLAGS BODYSTRUCTURE)
Server responded: No mailbox selected.[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2012)

Sind in ispconfig im monitor noch jobs in der jobqueue gelistet?


----------



## thomasde (30. Dez. 2012)

Hallo

Danke für deine antwort hab den Server neu aufgesetzt mit ispcp Omega
und es geht jetzt alles

Danke für deine Zeit u. Hilfe.....

LG
Thomas


----------

